

Dutch Rail: Where will the train stop? Where can I find an empty seat? - chestnut-tree
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZKA02SHV2Y

======
TillE
How are they measuring the number of people in each car? I suppose it could be
done as the conductor checks tickets, which would probably only require a
software update.

